# Madame Leota Costume - Work in Progress!



## v_gan

Make-up trial









Handles under the table









Testing the lights









On it's own









Better picture of the lights

I AM LOVING HOW THIS IS COMING TOGETHER! My boyfriend did all the construction for the table. It's made of two large pieces of black foam board. The globe came from a "14 Spirit Ball I got off eBay. The lights are battery-powered "Celebration Lights" purchased from the wedding department in Michael's. We covered the plastic in blue and green Sharpie marker to make them colored.

I still need my table cloth(s), a candelabra, a bell, and some nice tarot cards. I'll also be having music from the Haunted Mansion, as well as Madame Leota's seance spiel, playing out of some speakers underneath the table.

My only complaint so far: It's loud and bright inside that globe!

Thanks to everyone who helped me out when I asked how to go about making this! I'll be updating regularly with my progress. Only four more weeks till our Halloween party!


----------



## whimsicalmommy

ok, that is way cool. I love it.


----------



## Timnis

Excellent job! The make-up is even dead on!


----------



## peterose

Love it! Good call on the foam board! And the lights! And the make-up is perfect! Looks like we'll have a new leota champion! I gotsta find me one of those 14" spirit balls...


----------



## battygirl

This is a great costume!!! You are very creative and the makeup looks great as well.
Can't wait to see it when it's finished...


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Looks amazing (You're makeup is bang-on! You've got a gift for that.)

Can you dim the lights if you need a break? And more importantly, can you breathe? (And will you be able to breathe once the table has a skirt? Don't want to be passing into "regions beyond!")

Always amazes how some people can sustain tremendous discomfort in service of an incredible costume, while others can't wear a hat for two seconds without feeling unbearably uncomfortable. 

(Props to the boyfriend. You guys make a great team!)


----------



## Halloween Princess

That is amazing. Coming along very nicely. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

AWESOME. 

Can you turn off three of the lights so you can get a little break but still be lit up? I'd see about arranging an off switch for the lights and sound on the underside so you can take a break when you need to.


----------



## v_gan

I finally got out last night and purchased the fabric for the table, as well as a battery-powered candlestick:










It all still needs to be cut and glued, but I'm happy with my choices! I plan on printing out some tarot cards on cardstock and picking up a gold bell at a thrift store. I love it all so far!


----------



## v_gan

The battery-powered lights have to be turned on (twisted) individually, so I can't really have an on/off switch for those. I did make the costume so that it could be easily taken on and off when I need breaks, though. I'll be wearing a black dress and shoes underneath it all so, even just that with the make-up will still seem like I have on a costume 

I haven't figured out the music yet. So that's still something I need to work on.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Looks great! Colours are perfect. 

The candlestick IS going to levitate, right? I mean - you can't just go halfway! 

 j/k

Good to hear it'll be easy to remove the table. Otherwise it could be a looong night. That makeup with a simple dress will be a great downtime costume. Great idea.

Is the Mr. going as something complimentary?


----------



## v_gan

Actually, the Mr. is going as Elliot from _E.T._ Haha. He has some bicycle handles with a milk crate attached to the front that will have an E.T. face he made out of clay all wrapped up in a blanket. And he'll be wearing a red hoodie and have the E.T. theme playing occassionally.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Oh my! Good thing these costumes are removable or you would be a NIGHTMARE on the dance floor!
Sounds like fun though.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Amazing job! You are very creative. Just don't forget to add a small hole for sipping cockails!!!!


----------



## v_gan

I added the tablecloths and props!









It'll look better when I have my dress and make-up on 









Next to one of my Dueling Ghost prints 









The speakers. These had some little nubs that could be pushed through the foam board. Then we hot-glued them for extra support. The iPod will probably just be tucked into my dress.. haha.


----------



## Saffyre

This is turning out amazing! Just be forewarned that it gets very warm under that spirit ball as my husband can attest to from last year.


----------



## v_gan

Saffyre said:


> This is turning out amazing! Just be forewarned that it gets very warm under that spirit ball as my husband can attest to from last year.


Oh, I've definitely experienced the hotness in there already - just trying it on for minutes at a time! I wish I could rig up some kind of fan. haha. I'm just going to have to keep it cool in the house the night of the party.


----------



## Count Chocula

WOW! Fantastic job 

you should hook up a pc case fan at the bottom of the ball, and get some vent holes at the top to move the air

Sure Winner!


----------



## battygirl

This is amazing! Great job V_gan, I love it.


----------



## The Real Joker

wow. very creative.
just don't pass out in that ball.

More pics when you're done please.

Have a great Halloween


----------

